

Better Email Search - pkrein
http://rein.pk/better-email-search/

======
willwhitney
I remember last year when Greplin was still working on improving search in
Gmail - unfortunately I was never that impressed with the results, but I love
the premise.

I would especially expect Google to do a better job with email search than
they do. They know pretty literally everything about me, and have some amazing
natural language processing tech. Of course, using all of the available data
and, worse, the NLP algorithms, immediately becomes very expensive
computationally. As covered in this Quora thread ([http://www.quora.com/Why-
does-Gmail-take-longer-to-search-my...](http://www.quora.com/Why-does-Gmail-
take-longer-to-search-my-inbox-than-Google-takes-to-search-the-entire-web)),
there's an awful lot of email out there to search.

Maybe local clients like Sparrow are the solution to the high costs of good
email search - I don't really mind if my computer bogs down for the half
second it takes to get really great results.

------
sethberg
Sounds like a job for latent semantic indexing. This is a very accessible
piece on how LSI works and how it can be applied.
<http://www.knowledgesearch.org/lsi/>

~~~
pkrein
thanks this is fascinating!

